# NASH: The Documentary



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nash is got a real creative mind. He's one of the few NBA players that will have a real future after he hangs up his jersey.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I wish Nash all the luck in the world as a director, but that documentary, if it's a feature length project, looks like ****.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It's not his.


Clicking to the actual video, it says directed by Michael Hamilton and Corey Ogilvie.


----------

